# von gdm auf console wechseln

## lukasletitburn

Hi Leute wie stelle ich es an wie bei slim vom DisplayManager auf die Console zu wechseln. Bei slim geht das mit "exit" und bei gdm????

----------

## ChrisJumper

Schau doch mal ins Internet oder in Bücher zu dem Thema Linux:

openbook Linux

Da steht dann auch so etwas drin wie: Das man mit strg + alt + Funktionstagen zu diversen ttys (tty steht für Teletypewriter) kommt. Das ist dann genau wie bei einer Konsole. Mit F7 oder F8 kommst du dann zurück zu gdm oder deinem Desktop des Users.

----------

